# Park Cars Converted to Prestige Class



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 23, 2015)

Does anyone have a list of which Park Cars were converted to Prestige Class configurations? I know are that 'Banff Park' was converted and 'Strathcona Park' and 'Kokanee Park' were not converted.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry about the immediate update, but I found a TO thread that said 4 Park Cars were converted and they were Laurentide, Prince Albert, Glacier, and Kootenay. But I thought Banff Park had been converted.

:unsure:


----------



## yarrow (Mar 24, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Sorry about the immediate update, but I found a TO thread that said 4 Park Cars were converted and they were Laurentide, Prince Albert, Glacier, and Kootenay. But I thought Banff Park had been converted.
> 
> :unsure:


the proper word isn't "converted" but "desecrated"


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 27, 2015)

Yarrow, I have to agree, so I'm trying to find the ones that haven't been converted so that I will then know which ones have been converted.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Mar 27, 2015)

I've seen some photos of the redone Park cars and they look pretty snazzy. You can't hold on to 1950's decor forever.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Mar 27, 2015)

MikefromCrete said:


> I've seen some photos of the redone Park cars and they look pretty snazzy. You can't hold on to 1950's decor forever. VIA's trying to attract passengers with money and time to spare, not operate a rolling museum.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah, it looks snazzy, I just don't think it looks good. I favor clean lines and well-done simplicity, but beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. I'm just trying to find out the Park Cars that haven't been converted yet. I wouldn't care about the ones that are converted, because I'm planning to ride the Skeena, not the Canadian. The Skeena doesn't have Prestige Class.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 28, 2015)

UPDATE: I confirmed that Larentide, Glacier, and Kootenay have not been converted. I don't know if the fourth one is Prince Albert or Banff.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 29, 2015)

From a post on Trainorders, those three cars HAVE been converted. The fourth is Prince Albert.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah, I went to that site as well, but failed to confirm the fourth car. I'll just have to take his word that Prince Albert is the fourth one.


----------

